# Feedback zur Creative Lounge....



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

Hallo!

hier ist Platz für Feedback zum neuen Forum.

Ich freue mich auf rege Beteiligung hier und im Forum.

T.


----------



## da_Dj (21. April 2004)

Muss sagen ist eine nette Idee. Den Spagat zwischen verschiedenen [Grafik/Layout/usw.] Programm bezogenen Fragen und Grafik im allgemeinen zu [er-]schaffen. Mal sehen was daraus wird, wünsch tutorials.de damit viel Glück.

P.S.: Vielleicht wird das PS Forum dann endlich mal ein wenig entlastet  [steht leider doch recht oft absolute "Off-Topic" drin]

Wie gesagt, die Idee gefällt


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

mmh, ich find sie echt klasse - da hat man alles so in einer Gruppe und bei einigen Fragen grübelt man ja doch schon, wo sie denn nun hingehören - denke, dass da die Designer Lounge genau das richtige ist


----------



## Mark (21. April 2004)

Hi!

Weiß nicht, ob ich's mal "brauchen" werde, aber inhaltlich eine sehr gute Idee!
Das beste aber ist der Name "Creative Lounge"... das geht runter wie Öl (bzw. bei dem schönen Wetter: wie ein herrlich kaltes Bier  ).
Das könnte man doch auch für die anderen Foren machen!
Photoshop (C)Studio
Typografie Office
Hardware Garage
Videoroom & Soundhall
Cinema4D Chill Out
Windows courthouse
und viele viel schönere Namen


----------



## Fabian (22. April 2004)

Mir gefaellt diese Art von Forum auch recht gut. Und wie mein Vorgaenger schon sagte: "Creativ Lounge" hoert sich echt dufte an


----------



## newimer (22. April 2004)

Echt coole Idee das Forum. Freu ich schon auf die Verbitterten Diskussionen


----------



## chrisbergr (22. April 2004)

Verspricht spannend zu werden.
Und auch ich bin ebenfalls begeistert von dem Namen, sowie der Idee im allgemeinen.

Auf gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß uns allen.

ACID

BTW: Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Und zwar hab ich ja gelesen, dass das Forum kein Showroom ist und Previews nicht erwünscht sind.
Wie schaut´s denn aus, wenn ich gerade an einem neuen Design für HP bastle, sogut wie fertig bin aber selbst merke, dass es nicht perfekt ist, sondern noch irgendetwas, der Feinschliff, fehlt. Kann ich in diesem Forum dafür einen Thread aufmachen, das Design als Bild anhängen und die Kreativen an Board fragen, was sie denn tun würden?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. April 2004)

Bitte bitte tu das nicht. 
Nicht weil wir dein Interesse an einer Hilfe nicht nachvollziehen könnten.
Aber wenn das losgeht, dann wird zwangsläufig das aus diesem Forum,
was wir keinesfalls wollen. Auch wenn du das mit "guter Absicht" machen
würdest.

Bitte respektiert das so. Tut euch selbst den Gefallen und glaubt uns,
dass es so besser ist.

Es spricht aber absolut nichts dagegen, den Link z.B. zu einer bekannten
Website zu posten und den Stil hier zu diskutieren. Ich hoffe, der kleine aber
feine Unterschied ist irgendwie erkennbar.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chrisbergr (22. April 2004)

Alles klar, wollts nur wissen, damit ich´s nicht mache und dann einen auf den Deckel bekomm


----------

